# Diesel has a bucket!



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

It is a nice bucket.










You want his bucket?


Nooooo! Can't steal his bucket if he can't see you!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Cute pictures.....Diesel is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a silly boy. I love how he makes himself invisible in the second picture.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

That's a great second pic. Diesel is such a beautiful GSD. I am mad about him.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Diesel is absolutely gorgeous! Is he a purebred shepherd?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Diesel, I would never take your bucket. You are too cute with your eyes closed. Kisses to that handsome boy.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I adore Diesel! I love the facial expression!!!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

How long till Willow tried pinching Diesels plant pot?


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

OMG, that picture made me squeal...loudly....on the train!!!!

So adorable!!!!!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Well, if he can't see you, you can't see _him_! 
God I love that boy. He's impossibly "cute" and yet so regal looking, all at the same time. 
(Thank you for making me smile this morning. I needed that and Diesel can always make me smile. )


----------



## ruby55 (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Diesel is just too adorable but as mentioned at the same time very regal. I love the pictures, and they made me laugh out loud.

Enjoy that bucket handsome boy.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

being Deisel is so regal, that must be a very important bucket


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

The second pic is so funny - perhaps he was making a wish for something to go in his bucket, a tasty treat perhaps?


----------

